# The Animal Rescue Site



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The Animal Rescue Site

I'm sure some of you already know about this but for those that don't this is a great thing to do. I've been doing this every day for several months, they even send a reminder. If you visit their site and click on the purple button it gives food to a shelter. The sponsors that advertise there make donations for everyone who visits and clicks the button. It doesn't take a minute to do this and every little bit helps. On the left there's a place you can go to get daily reminds. 

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/tpc/ERA_022208_ARS


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I click the button every day, too. Thanks for telling us about the daily reminder.  Hadn't noticed it. :huh: 

Sheila


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just clicked the button, thanks for letting us know about the friendly reminder button. Now i'll click everyday.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just saw this post. I've been clicking my way for years.


----------

